# Honeymoon



## Mikka (Jun 24, 2010)

does any one know the signs for coming out of the honeymoon period? My son (6) was diagnosed in January, so it's around 5 months now and in the last few days he's been waking up with higher than normal (his normal) levels. also it seems that we need a bit more insulin in the day as well (he's on MDI). He's well at the moment, no temperature or anything of that sort. if it's not the end of the honeymoon and he's not coming down with anything what else can it be?


----------



## Monica (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, it might well be the end of the honeymoon phase. They do say it  lasts about 6 months on average.
Unfortunately I can't compare your experience with ours, as C was on only 2 injections a day at that time. But we had to gradually increase the insulin until it settled.


----------



## gewatts (Jun 24, 2010)

We were the same as Monica - 2 a day to start with (for 3 1/2 years!!). To be honest we never really noticed when Katie came out of her honeymoon phase - we were constantly tweeking insulin doses to try and get her stable - never really worked until we went onto MDI and even now things aren't perfect!  It does sound, however, that it may well be the end of the honeymoon phase for you.


----------



## gem123 (Jun 24, 2010)

im gonna sound really thick now  but what do u mean by the honeymoon period? pmsl


----------



## Donald (Jun 24, 2010)

gem123 said:


> im gonna sound really thick now  but what do u mean by the honeymoon period? pmsl



it is when you are newly Diagnosed and  your pancreas is still producing some insulin  and it seems to vary between people how long it last's. someone might confirm this if am right or wrong


----------



## gem123 (Jun 24, 2010)

ahh thanks donald !! my specialist menitioned this yesterday just never mentioned the honeymoon period, so i was wondering this myself xxx


----------



## Donald (Jun 24, 2010)

gem123 said:


> ahh thanks donald !! my specialist menitioned this yesterday just never mentioned the honeymoon period, so i was wondering this myself xxx



No problem gem you can pick up good info from the  experienced members of the fourm.


----------



## Mikka (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Monica and gewatts. Is there a test that can be done to confirm it? Just wondering how do I know it's that and not something else that requires a different action. And if it is that than how do I go about making the changes? I know, this could be a question for our DSN if only we had one arrrggghhh!


----------



## am64 (Jun 24, 2010)

why dont you have a dsn ??? have i missed something here ? as a type 1 shouldnt he be seen a special diabetes clinic ??


----------



## Mikka (Jun 24, 2010)

Our DSN left her job 3 weeks after my son was diagnosed and has not been replaced. We were told at the last clinic in March that there was a chance of having a nurse on board soon but nothing has happened since. We were also told to contact the paediatric ward with any urgent questions but for the daily management and for the less urgent questions we don't have anyone, only our common sense, books and the internet. It can be quite stressful and frustrating at times but since we don’t have a choice (except for changing hospital, which we will look at after our next clinic next week) we just keep doing our very best to look after our son.


----------



## Monica (Jun 25, 2010)

Mikka said:


> Our DSN left her job 3 weeks after my son was diagnosed and has not been replaced. We were told at the last clinic in March that there was a chance of having a nurse on board soon but nothing has happened since. We were also told to contact the paediatric ward with any urgent questions but for the daily management and for the less urgent questions we don't have anyone, only our common sense, books and the internet. It can be quite stressful and frustrating at times but since we don?t have a choice (except for changing hospital, which we will look at after our next clinic next week) we just keep doing our very best to look after our son.



Oh nooo, our DSN left at the end of march too. We had 2 DSNs though and ours was replaced by a "learner" DN until they find someone to replace the DSN. I've also heard the rumour that the "learner" will be taken on permanently.

As to how to go about changing the amounts on insulin, I wouldn't like to give you advice, as I'm not a DSN. All I know don't change both insulins at the same time and start increasing just one meal at the time to get it right. We found out by trial and error as to how much C needs for her food. We started out at the ratio of 1:1, but now she's on 2 different ratios. 2:1 for breakfast and 1 1/2:1 for lunch, dinner and any snacks she might have. It took us about 3 months to get it right. So just increase, If you dare, e.g. the evening meal and see what's happening afterwards.
As for the bedtime only increase it by 1 and see.

But as I've said before I'm not an expert and don't take it as gospel.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't mean to butt in, as I'm not a kidd (or a goat!) but I have had recent experience of leaving the honeymoon period!

I was only diagnose late 08 I had a sudden shift in spring 09 a reduction in requirements, but have now defo left Hmoon my requirements are back up to 1 unit for 10 gramms carbs or thereabouts, no chance of nicking a biscuit or cake without rocketting up!

For ages I wondered how I would leave the moon period, I even considered type 1.5! But decided it didn't matter so long as I tested and could adjust my insulin to sort myself out.

Hope all is well

Rossi


----------



## Mikka (Jun 27, 2010)

Monica said:


> As to how to go about changing the amounts on insulin, I wouldn't like to give you advice, as I'm not a DSN. All I know don't change both insulins at the same time and start increasing just one meal at the time to get it right. We found out by trial and error as to how much C needs for her food. We started out at the ratio of 1:1, but now she's on 2 different ratios. 2:1 for breakfast and 1 1/2:1 for lunch, dinner and any snacks she might have. It took us about 3 months to get it right. So just increase, If you dare, e.g. the evening meal and see what's happening afterwards.
> As for the bedtime only increase it by 1 and see.
> 
> But as I've said before I'm not an expert and don't take it as gospel.



Thanks Monica, this has actually helped and i promise not to come after you if anything goes wrong .


----------



## Mikka (Jun 27, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I don't mean to butt in, as I'm not a kidd (or a goat!) but I have had recent experience of leaving the honeymoon period!
> 
> I was only diagnose late 08 I had a sudden shift in spring 09 a reduction in requirements, but have now defo left Hmoon my requirements are back up to 1 unit for 10 gramms carbs or thereabouts, no chance of nicking a biscuit or cake without rocketting up!
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. we started with 1:10, now on 1:20. You're right, at the end of the day what matters is that we match the insulin to the carbs and never mind the ratio. but, and this is completely irrational, there's always this thought that maybe, just maybe, by some miracle the honeymoon will end not with the total destruction of the remaining cells but the opposite. and now that it's final it's just this whole business of coming to terms again and i'm dreading it.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 28, 2010)

It can last a really long time sometimes. It's debatable as to whether I'm still honeymooning or am just really insulin sensitive, but I use 1:35 and 1:25 depending on the time of day, and I was DXed in May 09


----------



## Mel (Jun 30, 2010)

we must be in the same area as our very experienced DSN left in March and has not been replaced, when we were in the same situation, we guessed my daughter was coming out o f honeymoon as she suddenly needed more insulin we started at 1:50 now we are on a pump and have several i: carb ratios depending on time of day
The DSN advice was to be bold increase the night by 1 then test at 11pm 3am and 5am (hourly if you feel brave and haven't got anything planned the next day) then reajust as necessary. Play around with the i: carb levels one meal at time until right!Easier said than done!
Anyway I hope this goes some way to helping.


----------



## Mikka (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks Mel, that helps a lot.


----------



## jane brooks (Jul 22, 2010)

Mikka said:


> Our DSN left her job 3 weeks after my son was diagnosed and has not been replaced. We were told at the last clinic in March that there was a chance of having a nurse on board soon but nothing has happened since. We were also told to contact the paediatric ward with any urgent questions but for the daily management and for the less urgent questions we don't have anyone, only our common sense, books and the internet. It can be quite stressful and frustrating at times but since we don?t have a choice (except for changing hospital, which we will look at after our next clinic next week) we just keep doing our very best to look after our son.



where in surrey do you live? my 15 year old was diagnosed end of may admitted to hospital dehydrated and with level of 34! now on 4 jabs a day but i have to say the support we have is really good, i still confused about honeymoon period etc and when it might end, so hard to find out why levels jump sometimes! we in surrey that why i asked


----------



## Monica (Jul 23, 2010)

jane brooks said:


> where in surrey do you live? my 15 year old was diagnosed end of may admitted to hospital dehydrated and with level of 34! now on 4 jabs a day but i have to say the support we have is really good, i still confused about honeymoon period etc and when it might end, so hard to find out why levels jump sometimes! we in surrey that why i asked



I don't live in Surrey, but I'd like to answer your confusion about when the honeymoom period ends. 
Basically, the honeymoon period ends when the diabetic doesn't produce their own insulin at all anymore. The pancreas is "broken". The end is different for every person. I've heard about someone who was still in the honeymoom phase  2 years later. But the average is about 6 months after diagnosis. I think my daughter came out of it after about 4 months.


----------

